# More Murrays Beers



## mikem108 (3/5/07)

Murrays Icon 2IPA

By popular demand, you will see this knock-out beer in 750ml dinner bottles from around July this year. If you havent already tried it at the pub, then this is one of the hoppiest beers in the southern hemisphere. Its a hybrid of an Imperial Pale Ale & an American India Pale Ale.

Murrays Grand Cru

Youll also see our Grand Cru trippel hit the shelves of top retailers in 750ml bottles from July. With intense flavour, this is a beautiful winter sipping ale. Glorious when paired with wild game.

Murrays Anniversary Ale 2

Were aiming for this to be released before Christmas. We cant tell you what it will be like because we havent brewed it yet. But expect the unexpected. Graeme and Shawn have a mandate to go wild!

from http://www.murraysbrewingco.com.au/web07/b...y07/story4.html

I'm glad to see they've decided to bottle the 2IPA


----------



## Trent (3/5/07)

I'm glad to see they've decided to bottle the Grand Cru! That beer is awesome. Looking forward to trying the Anniversary Ale 2, I have 2 bottles of the first one sitting in my cellar, and was lucky enough to share a bottle with Shawn a few weeks back, and it... is... GOOOOD! If they have any bottles left at the brewery, and you are there, it is well worth the $30. 
The Icon and Grand Cru are probably also gonna be pricey, but I would much rather take a bottle of one of them out to dinner than a bottle of wine. So good to see great beer starting to gain a foothold in this country.
All the best
Trent


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/07)

So when's it going to make it to Victoria? Alas I'm still a Murray's virgin.  

That Grand Cru I must have. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## voota (3/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> So when's it going to make it to Victoria? Alas I'm still a Murray's virgin.
> 
> That Grand Cru I must have. :beerbang:
> 
> Warren -




Warren, I think they have some Murrays beers at Cloudwine.


----------



## glennheinzel (3/5/07)

I'm driving to Coffs tomorrow so I'm hoping to drop into the brewery tomorrow night or on Sunday. Mmm.. beer.

PS. Just got back from the relaunch of Hofbrau in Australia at the Lowenbrau Kellar. Not the best beer in the world, but it was free! Plus they gave away a show bag with beer, stein, hat and pen.


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/07)

voota said:


> Warren, I think they have some Murrays beers at Cloudwine.



Thanks Voota

Might go and have a look on the weekend.  

Warren -


----------



## mikem108 (4/5/07)

Trent
Can you provide a breif analysis of the Anniversary Ale?


----------



## n00ch (4/5/07)

Gday Warren

I had a look on their site and this is what comes up when you search for locations to get it in Melbourne

Cloudwine Brighton Shop 10, Dendy Plaza, 34 Church Street
Olinda Cellars Shop7/540 Mt Dandenong Tourist Rd
The Ivy Restaurant 540 Mt Dandenong Tourist Rd
Westgarth Cellars 97 High St


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/07)

Wow!! Many thanks n00ch

Westgarth Cellars is only 15 mins up the road. :beerbang: 

Much appreciated.

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (4/5/07)

mikem108 said:


> Trent
> Can you provide a breif analysis of the Anniversary Ale?


on behalf of Trent, and others who have sampled the ale...
From the Murrays Brewing website:

*Murray's Anniversary Ale * 

A big beer. A very big beer. Murrays Anniversary Ale has a strong malt backbone with lingering caramel/toffee notes that is balanced by the assertive bitterness and aggressive hop flavour. The aroma of toffee and caramel blends with the citrusy/spicy profile provided by the generous quantities of New Zealands finest aroma hops. Added to all this is the subtle flavour and aroma of oak contributed by half the batch being conditioned in old Merlot oak casks for an extended period and blended back with a fresher batch before bottling. The result is a subtle but evident oak contribution that further contributes to the complexity of this monster beer. A celebration of our first year savour it, you wont taste anything else like it!

My comments:
I bought 2 immediately, based on a sampling at a local bottlo and Shawn's mention that he was going to buy 3 bottles: one for now, one for 6 months time, and one for 12 months or so.

Remarkably drinkable for 10% alcohol. All the flavours mentioned above are in this beer.
It's gonna be a great little Winter warmer.

Seth


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/07)

Okay I'm back

Pleased to announce that Westgarth Cellars 97 High Street, Westgarth/Northcote have the Nirvana Pale Ale and Sassy Blonde. So Murray's is now in Victoria. :beerbang: 

Also got a bottle of Jarrah Jack's Pale Ale. Anbody familiar with this?

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Also got a bottle of Jarrah Jack's Pale Ale. Anbody familiar with this?
> 
> Warren -



Another thread derailment!!!  :lol: 

I tried their Pemberton Ale and quite enjoyed it so I am sure it will be 
a reasonable drop.

C&B
TDA


----------



## therook (4/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Okay I'm back
> 
> Pleased to announce that Westgarth Cellars 97 High Street, Westgarth/Northcote have the Nirvana Pale Ale and Sassy Blonde. So Murray's is now in Victoria. :beerbang:
> 
> ...



Thought you were going to wait until the weekend Wazza, got the better of you did it

:beer: 
rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/5/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Another thread derailment!!!  :lol:



TDA You just disturbed my "train" of thought. :lol: 

Don't get me started on Belgian yeast threads that turn into the difference of Aus. vs North American bottleshops. I had high hopes for that thread.  

Warren -


----------



## Trent (4/5/07)

Mike
Les pretty much nailed it on the head by putting up the brewery spiel. Shawn and I tried the beer side by side with a 2 year old bottle of Stone Old Guardian Barleywine, and I found the Murrays anniversyary ale (barleywine) to be alot smoother, and rounding out nicely. They were almost 2 different styles, as the Stone beer was fairly rough around the edges, yet the murrays one was probably better balanced, with the malt and hops really complimenting each other. It wasnt as chewy as the Stone, but jeez it was nice, and disgracefully drinkable for a 10.8% beer. I had been drinking slowly through the whole day, so my memory isnt the best (and after those 2 bottles of barleywine I was a shot duck!), but it was certainly a highlight of the weekend. All the beers up there are excellent, but the anniversary ale is exceptional, and probably one of the only commercially available barleywines in Australia (like the double IPA!) Sorry I cant provide more concise tasting notes, maybe Gough/Shawn will be able to give you a better idea?
All the best
Trent


----------



## oldbugman (4/5/07)

hmmm
How longs it take to drive up there from Sydney? Maybe I'll have to convince the misses to spend a some time out of town.


----------



## mikem108 (4/5/07)

Nice one Trent, I've been looking for an excuse to crack one and purchase another!

Luke , my missus actually WANTS to come up to Taylors Arm and spend a couple of midweek days there!


----------



## oldbugman (4/5/07)

Is there something else up there I could coherse her up there with.. _"look at the serenity.. by george is that a brewery? we better go investigate!"_


----------



## Gough (4/5/07)

Trent said:


> Mike
> Les pretty much nailed it on the head by putting up the brewery spiel. Shawn and I tried the beer side by side with a 2 year old bottle of Stone Old Guardian Barleywine, and I found the Murrays anniversyary ale (barleywine) to be alot smoother, and rounding out nicely. They were almost 2 different styles, as the Stone beer was fairly rough around the edges, yet the murrays one was probably better balanced, with the malt and hops really complimenting each other. It wasnt as chewy as the Stone, but jeez it was nice, and disgracefully drinkable for a 10.8% beer. I had been drinking slowly through the whole day, so my memory isnt the best (and after those 2 bottles of barleywine I was a shot duck!), but it was certainly a highlight of the weekend. All the beers up there are excellent, but the anniversary ale is exceptional, and probably one of the only commercially available barleywines in Australia (like the double IPA!) Sorry I cant provide more concise tasting notes, maybe Gough/Shawn will be able to give you a better idea?
> All the best
> Trent



Thanks for all the feedback fellas. We are really interested in what people make of the Anniversary Ale in particular - it was very much an experimental brew. Getting it in and then out of the oak barrels was lots of fun :lol: The 'brewery spiel' quoted above was something I wrote in the way of tasting notes not long after we bottled it in January. It has mellowed a little since then in terms of the hop flavour and is drinking pretty smoothly. The bottle I tried with Trent the other night went down very quickly - as did the Stone Barleywine and the Russian Imperial Stout. Thanks for bringing those up mate - top beers :beerbang: Almost as good as your RIS you brought as well...

As for the Grand Cru and the Icon 2IPA in the bottle, they are on their way. We are re-setting the bottling line to handle the new bottles and are just about all systems go. Given conditioning time, we are predicting July as the month they should hit the shelves. I brewed a batch of the Grand Cru at work today as it happens which was lots of fun. It is our take on a Belgian Tripel...ish. Graeme's (head brewer) recipes always twist the style guidelines so don't expect a 'purist's' Tripel or Golden Strong, but IMHO it is a really lovely beer - will be interested to hear what everyone on here thinks when it is released. You can get it on tap at the pub before then if you are keen to make the trek... If you are coming up give me a shout. We have expanded capacity over the last couple of weeks and I'm brewing 4 days a week at the moment so chances are high that you can sit in on a brew with us. You are very welcome if keen - like I said, please just give us some notice you are planning the trip  

Anyway, thanks again for the interest. Hope to see some more AHBers soon,

Shawn.


----------



## Weizguy (4/5/07)

Shawn, is there likely to be another tasting at a local bottlo?
Should I bring my money?
Discount if bought on the day of tasting?

Keen to visit my place for a sample of the Coopers Vintage range, or maybe on of my strong ales?

Great to hear that the brewery is coming on well. Who knows; maybe one day soon there might be another job available for an assistant brewer. I hear that Trent has his resume on file.

Have to chase another Anniversary ale this weekend. If the bottlo still has one, or two, shall I collect one for you Warren?

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Gough (4/5/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Shawn, is there likely to be another tasting at a local bottlo?
> Should I bring my money?
> Discount if bought on the day of tasting?
> 
> ...



G'day Les,

Yes there will probably be abnother local Newcastle tasting, yes you should bring your money  and yes, there will probably be a discount on the day of the tasting... And yes, I'm definitely keen for another visit to the house of Les, as soon as I can get there! 

Shawn.


----------



## Weizguy (4/5/07)

Gough said:


> G'day Les,
> 
> Yes there will probably be another local Newcastle tasting, yes you should bring your money  and yes, there will probably be a discount on the day of the tasting... And yes, I'm definitely keen for another visit to the house of Les, as soon as I can get there!
> 
> Shawn.


As Big Kev used to say, "I'm excited"...in so many ways.

I may have some interesting beer on tap by then, too. Hoping for a winter warmer or a nice Schneider weisse clone (with W3638 yeast)... or a Belgian golden ale. Is a golden ale on tap considered to be an extravagance?
My Klsch will be gone by then , even if it's bad (drain filler). Maybe another Klsch, attempting one for the mash paddle.

I may even have a spare bottle of the NSW July case Gse for tasting. or a passionfruit lager? Hmm, I need to post about that one.

Les out


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/5/07)

Tried the Sassy and Nirvana last night.

Absolutely loved the Nirvana. That's one special Pale Ale, Apricots and citrus abound and the aroma is to die for. :super: 

Sassy is a nice session beer with a subdued Belgian yeast character, stewed fruits and clove. Not as awesome as the Nirvana but nice all the same.  

Warren -


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/5/07)

Wait till you try the IPA... :beerbang: 

The hop flavour is that strong and fresh that you would swear that you had a mouthfull of fresh instead of beer.

They must of put 100's of Kg's in at flamout....it is awsome... :super:


----------



## Trev (6/5/07)

For the Sydney Folks:

I dropped into the bottle shop at the top of Kent St (underneath the old IBM Building close to the Bridge) and they still have some of the Annerversary Ale. I was tempted, but I've already gt a couple stashed away.

If you want to try it - there's your chance.


Trev


----------



## glennheinzel (6/5/07)

Just returned to Sydney from Coffs. I had dropped into "The Pub With No Beer" on the way home for a quick 2IPA (got my cousin to drive the car afterwards). Its an awesome beer and I can't wait for it to hit the shelves at the bottleshops. 

It would've been nice to try the Grand Cru, but my passenger was keen to get home. Besides, one beer would've led to another and that would mean too many toilet breaks on the way home.

I caught the end of the tour and the dude mentioned something about rooms being about $45 per night (can't remember exact price), although sometimes they offer the rooms for free if you have dinner/drinks there. It was also mentioned that if you do pay for the room then quite often the money is given to charity so don't feel to bad if you have to pay.

I grabbed a bottle of the Anniversary Ale whilst I was there in case of a special occassion. I thought that a special event might be few and far between, however I have just discovered that tomorrow is the date of the Royal Ploughing Ceremony in Thailand, Hari Hol Pahang in Malaysia and it is also the Buddihst obeservance of Vesakha Puja. Sounds like a good reason to crack the bottle!

Will definitely be returning to support such a great brewery. Go Australia!


----------



## Insight (6/5/07)

I tried the Anniversary Ale last night, and it beats the crap out of similar locals in the price range (Redoak St Nicholas - not even remotely a triple BTW, Hahn Millenium etc). That said, I haven't tried the Redoak Special Reserve barleywine, so can't give it "top dog" just yet B) 

2 bottles of the Aniversary Ale left in the fridge at North Shore liquor, Cammeray for the Sydney types here. Can't wait to try the 2IPA!


----------



## leeboy (10/5/07)

Hi guys,
Went to the pub with now beer (home of murrays) about a week ago now and stayed over midweek. It was amazing. Went with my wife while travelling up the coast from newcastle and she not being a beer drinker really enjoyed the time also. Shaun one of the brewers was very very hospitable and once discovered I was a all grain brewer then allowed me to help out a bit in the brew day. They are very busy up there and I definately should of let him know I was coming. The resteraunt is good there. The accomodation is quiet and clean and cheap. The grounds of the pub well kept. My wife and I spent a couple of hours out on the grass drinking and eating. And then there is the beer. Tried all 7 loved them all. I had previously had the pale ale and blonde out the bottle and as you would expect these were much nicer on tap. The pale was the beer that impressed me the most up there. I'm a bit of a apa man and this beer crapped all over any other aussie pale I've tried, creaures and alpha included.

2ipa was nice, not quite at the ruination level but close. Grand Crue very nice and interesting and for those with a spare $30 definately try the anniversary ale. Leaves barking duck by matilda bay for dead.


----------



## mikem108 (29/6/07)

Double IPA should be in bottles by mid August, can't wait :super:


----------



## n00ch (29/6/07)

I was at a pre opening night at a new Newcastle restaurant (Jaggedreef) and they had the 2IPA on their beer list (as well as a lot of other Aus micro beers). At the time no alcohol was served but I would have thought that now it was open that they would be selling it? Still not available Gough?


----------



## Gough (29/6/07)

n00ch said:


> I was at a pre opening night at a new Newcastle restaurant (Jaggedreef) and they had the 2IPA on their beer list (as well as a lot of other Aus micro beers). At the time no alcohol was served but I would have thought that now it was open that they would be selling it? Still not available Gough?



G'day Nooch. Hope things are going well down in flooded out Newie...

Tim at Jagged Reef has just ordered some beer from us and should have the Nirvana Pale Ale and Sassy Blonde by now. The Icon 2IPA and Grand Cru will both be in the bottle by mid August - we are bottling them in 750ml bottles with corks, and Jagged Reef has an order in for some already... Draught Icon and Grand Cru is also a possibility...

Shawn.


----------

